# Sunday near Homosassa



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Deerfly wanted to do a wet test with the Mitchel project boat today. Its an impressive little hull. It reminded me a lot of the ECC Caimen in a very good way. I had seen the Caimen with its large deck and spray rails. The Mitchell had the same elements and was an incredibly dry ride on a windy day.

We tried to get some tarpon but it was not to be. Captnron and Bob showed up and I think they might have had better luck than us.

Random Pics.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Whats that crappy boat on the bottom pic? ;D


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

> Whats that crappy boat on the bottom pic? ;D


Try doing a search before posting. If you had, you would have known it was just a "splash" 

Bob was the man on the crappy bhote today. New camera and having issues recovering the pics. [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif]

I might have to load them from my office. :-[


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Whats that crappy boat on the bottom pic? ;D


Crap? thats not crap, its prototype material! Now if I would have had time to seal the edges and seams with camo duct tape then we'd be talking a serious trailer trash ride. 

Seriously, I wanted to see how the boat ran without a couple hundred pounds of water soaked foam and decking in there before I start rebuilding it. No sense doing research like this and not fishing at the same time, especially since its nearing peak tarpon season up here.  I may just leave it this way for a few more trips too, at least until the tarpon of moved out to spawn.  If nothing else its great for a few laughs at the ramp when people look at the boat like this and the high dollar fly equipment they really don't what to say. ;D


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Deerfly,the Tarpon will not run from your boat but if they see ya break out the 12 wt they will hall but!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Whats that crappy boat on the bottom pic? ;D
> 
> 
> Crap? thats not crap, its prototype material! Now if I would have had time to seal the edges and seams with camo duct tape then we'd be talking a serious trailer trash ride.
> ...


You boats not crap. I was messing around with Ron and his sweet Glades Skiff. Cant wait to see your boat finished BTW!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > > Whats that crappy boat on the bottom pic? ;D
> >
> >
> > Crap? thats not crap, its prototype material! Now if I would have had time to seal the edges and seams with camo duct tape then we'd be talking a serious trailer trash ride.
> ...


oops, guess the coffee didn't sink in when I read that post earlier this morning, the "bottom pic" would be ron's crappy ride wouldn't it. ;D I guess I read "bottom" and figured you some how noticed my hi-tech deck : 

as fer the mitchell project I was telling the guys yesterday that after a couple test rides these last few weeks I'm starting to get excited about it again. Its been sitting so long I've forgotten what a neat little ride it is. The plan now is to start stock piling material and get hard at it after the tarpon thin out around these parts.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

The proof.

Was happy to have forum member "Bob" with me today joined by Eric and Tom

check out these two:










It was kind of a slow day but Bob was able to pull this guy off despite a year long sabbatical to build his FS-18)  The dust flew off the rod first jump. 


























For the record, she was caught on a hand tied fly and a hand built rod - yes, by Bob. 

Thanks guys for another great dhay on the water. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Deerfly,the Tarpon will not run from your boat but if they see ya break out the 12 wt they will hall but!


one of them almost started a fight with my 12wt yesterday, but missed the fly completely.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> The proof.
> 
> Was happy to have forum member "Bob" with me today joined by Eric and Tom
> 
> ...


now yer talkin  

your boat is officially de-skunked now too. 

bob, that one pic looks like you're draggin' em to the boat like those bass guys do with their flippin sticks. ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Another shot that I decided I liked.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job fellas!!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Looks like a great time!! Great job on the tarpon boys. Seein the Mitchell Skiff project really has my brain hurting. I dont know if I want to buy a new skiff. Build an FS18, or find something old and sweet, and re-build it. Anyone have some Tylenol?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

> > Whats that crappy boat on the bottom pic? ;D
> 
> 
> Crap? thats not crap, its prototype material! Now if I would have had time to seal the edges and seams with camo duct tape then we'd be talking a serious trailer trash ride.
> .. If nothing else its great for a few laughs at the ramp when people look at the boat like this and the high dollar fly equipment they really don't what to say. ;D



Little oversensitive are we? ;D ;D ;D ;D Just let me know when you want me to haul that POS away. 

On a serious note. That thing would look better brushed with house paint than the Dolphin the guy tried to sell me as "restored" this week : : : Just say'n


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the invitation and chance to slime your boat Ron. Pleasure to meet Eric & Tom too. After a 1000 casts, this fish finally decided to pick me and get pulled to the boat. 

I had a great time and hope to hook up you characters again soon. Maybe I can catch a fish on a fly I tied, with a rod I built, and on a boat I sanded out of a mahogany log.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> After a 1000 casts...


slacker, now I know why the FS18 is taking so long.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice Tarpon on fly!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Kewl! ;D


----------

